

Intel Enhanced Privacy ID - sweis
http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/ST/PEC2011/presentations2011/brickell.pdf

======
sweis
EPID is slated to ship in upcoming x86 architectures. It's interesting because
it provides strong hardware-based authentication, but with support for of
pseudoanonymity or anonymity.

